# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  دعاء رمضان كل يوم في شهر رمضان ..!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

نبارك لكم شهر رمضان شهر الرحمة والمغفرة ..

وأخبركم انه سوف يتم وضع دعاء شهر رمضان كل يوم ..

في الصفحة الرئيسية في الاستايل الرئيسي رمضان كريم ..

بصوت الرادود اباذر الحلواجي ..

وهنا ادعية الايام ..

دعاء اليوم الأول
اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامي فيهِ صِيامَ الصائِمينَ، وَقِيامي فيهِ قِيامَ القائِمينَ، ونَبِّهْني 
فيهِ عَنْ نَوْمَةِ الْغافِلينَ، وهَبْ لي جُرمي فيهِ يا إلهِ الْعالَمينَ، وَاعْفُ عَنّي يا 
عافِياً عَنِ الْمُجْرِمينَ.
----------------------------------
دعاء اليوم الثاني
اَللّهُمَّ قَرِّبْني فيهِ إلى مَرْضاتِكَ وَجَنّبْني فيهِ مِنْ سَخَطِكَ وَنقِماتِكَ، وَوَفِّقْني فيهِ 
لِقِرآءةِ آياتِكَ، بِرَحْمَتِكَ يا أرْحَمَ الرّاحِمينَ.
---------------------------------
دعاء اليوم الثالث
اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقني فيهِ الذِّهْنَ وَالتَّنْبِيهِ، وَباعِدْني فيهِ مِنَ السَّفاهَةِ وَالتَّمْويهِ، 
واجْعَل لي نَصيباً مِنْ كُلِّ خَيْرٍ تُنْزِلُ فيهِ، بِجُودكَ يا اَجْوَدَ اْلأَجْوَدينَ.
---------------------------------
دعاء اليوم الرابع
اَللّهُمَّ قَوِّني فيهِ عَلى إقامَةِ اَمْرِكَ، وأذِقْني فيهِ حَلاوَةَ ذِكْرِكَ، وَاَوْزِعْني فيهِ 
لأَِدآءِ شُكْرِكَ بِكَرَمِكَ، وَاحْفَظْني فيهِ بِحِفْظِكَ وَسِتْرِكَ، يا أبْصَرَ النّاظِرينَ.
----------------------------------
دعاء اليوم الخامس
اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْني فيهِ مِنَ المُسْتَغْفِرينَ، واجْعَلْني فيهِ مِن عبادِكَ الصّالحينَ 
القانتين، وَاجْعَلْني فيهِ مِنْ أوْلِيائِكَ الْمُقَرَّبينَ، بِرَأفَتِكَ يا أرْحَمَ الرّاحِمينَ.
---------------------------------
دعاء اليوم السادس
اَللّهُمَّ لا تَخْذُلْني فيهِ لِتَعَرُّضِ مَعْصِيَتِكَ، وَلا تَضْرِبْني بِسِياطِ نَقِمتِكَ، وَزَحْزِحْني فيهِ 
مِنْ مُوجِباتِ سَخَطِكَ، بِمَنِّكَ وأياديكَ يا مُنْتَهى رَغْبَةِ الرّاغِبينَ.
---------------------------------
دعاء اليوم السابع
اَللّهُمَّ أعِنّي فيهِ على صِيامِه وقِيامِهِ، وَجَنِّبْني فيهِ مِنْ هَفَواتِهِ وآثامِهِ، 
وارْزُقْني فيهِ ذِكْرَكَ بِدَوامِهِ، بِتَوْفيقِكَ يا هادِيَ المُضِلّينَ.
--------------------------------
دعاء اليوم الثامن
اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقْني فيهِ رَحْمَةَ الأَيْتامِ، وإطْعامَ الطَّعامِ، وَإفْشاءَ السَّلامِ، وَصُحْبَةَ 
الْكِرامِ، بِطَوْلِكَ يا مَلْجَأَ الآمِلينَ.
---------------------------------
دعاء اليوم التاسع
اَللّهُمَّ اِجْعَلْ لي فيهِ نَصيباً مِنْ رَحْمَتِكَ الواسِعَةِ، واهْدِني فيهِ لِبَراهينِكَ 
السّاطِعَةِ، وَخُذْ بِناصِيَتي إلى مَرْضاتِكَ الْجامِعَةِ، بِمَحبتِكَ يا أمَلَ الْمُشْتاقينَ.
-------------------------------
دعاء اليوم العاشر
اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْني فيهِ مِنَ الْمُتَوَكِّلينَ عَلَيْكَ، وَاجْعَلْني فيهِ مِنَ الفائِزينَ لَدَيْكَ، 
وَاجْعَلْني فيهِ مِنَ الْمُقَرَّبينَ اِلَيْكَ، بِإحْسانِكَ يا غايَةَ الطّالبِينَ.
------------------------------
دعاء اليوم الحادي عشر
اَللّهُمَّ حَبِّبْ إلَيَّ فيهِ الإحْسانَ، وَكَرِّهْ إلَيَّ فيهِ الْفُسُوَق وَالْعِصْيانَ، وَحَرِّمْ عَلَيَّ فيهِ 
السَّخَطَ وَالنّيرانَ، بِعَوْنِكَ يا غِياثَ الْمُسْتَغيثينَ.
----------------------------
دعاء اليوم الثاني عشر
اَللّهُمَّ زَيِنّيّ فيهِ بِالسِّتِر وَالعَفافِ، وَاستُرْني فيهِ بِلباسِ الْقُنُوعِ وَالْكَفافِ، 
وَاحْمِلْني فيهِ على العدلِ والإنصاف، وآمنّي فيهِ من كلّ ما أخاف، بِعِصْمَتِكَ يا 
عِصْمَةَ الْخائِفينَ.
---------------------------
دعاء اليوم الثالث عشر
اَللّهُمَّ طَهِّرْني فيهِ مِنَ الدَّنَسِ وَالأَقْذارِ، وَصبِّرني فيهِ عَلى كائِناتِ الأَقدْارِ، 
وَوَفِّقنْي فيهِ للِتُّقى وَصُحْبَةِ الأَبْرارِ، بِعَوْنِكَ يا قُرَّةَ عَيْنِ الْمَساكينَ.

---------------------------
دعاء اليوم الرابع عشر
اَللّهُمَّ لا تُؤاخِذْني فيهِ بِالعَثَراتِ، وأقِلْني فيهِ مِنَ الْخَطايا وَالْهَفَواتِ، وَلا 
تَجْعَلْني فيهِ غَرَضاً لِلْبَلايا والآفاتِ، بِعِزّتِكَ يا عِزَّ الْمُسلِمينَ.

-----------------------------
دعاء اليوم الخامس عشر
اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقْني فيهِ طاعَةَ الْخاشِعينَ، وَاشْرَحْ فيهِ صَدري بِإنابَةِ الْمُخْبِتينَ، 
بِأمَانِكَ يا أمانَ الْخائِفينَ
-----------------------------

دعاء اليوم السادس عشر
اَللّهُمَّ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِمُوافَقَةِ الأَبْرارِ، وَجَنِّبْني فيهِ مُرافَقَةَ الأَشْرارِ، وَآوِني فيهِ 
بِرَحْمَتِكَ إلى دارِ الْقَرارِ، بِإلهيَّتِكَ يا إله الْعالمينَ.
-----------------------------
دعاء اليوم السابع عشر
اَللّهُمَّ اِهْدِني فيهِ لِصالِحِ الأَعْمالِ، وَاقْضِ لي فيهِ الحَوائِجَ والآمالَ، يا مَنْ لا 
يْحَتاجُ إلى التَّفسْيرِ وَالسُّؤالِ، يا عالِماً بِما في صُدُورِ العالَمينَ، صَلِّ عَلى 
مُحَمَّدٍ وآلهِ الطّاهِرينَ.
---------------------------
دعاء اليوم الثامن عشر
اَللّهُمَّ نَبِّهْني فيهِ لِبَرَكاتِ أسْحارِهِ، وَنَوِّرْ فيهِ قَلْبي بِضِياءِ أنْوارِهِ، وَخُذْ بِكُلِّ 
أعْضائي إلى اتِّباعِ آثارِهِ، بِنُورِكَ يا مُنَوِّرَ قُلُوبِ العارِفينَ.
---------------------------
دعاء اليوم التاسع عشر
اَللّهُمَّ وَفِّرْ فيهِ حَظّي مِن بَرَكاتِهِ، وَسَهِّل سَبيلي إلى خَيراتِهِ، وَلا تَحْرِمْني قَبُولَ 
حَسَناتِهِ، يا هادِياً إلى الْحَقّ الْمُبينِ.
---------------------------
دعاء اليوم العشرين
اَللّهُمّ افْتَحْ لي فيهِ أبْوابَ الْجِنانِ، وَأغْلِقْ عَنّي فيهِ أبْوابَ النّيرانِ، وَوَفِّقْني 
فيهِ لِتِلاوَةِ الْقُرْآنِ، يا مُنْزِلَ السَّكينَةِ في قُلُوبِ الْمُؤمِنْينَ.
--------------------------
دعاء اليوم الحادي و العشرين
اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ لي فيهِ إلى مَرْضاتِكَ دَليلاً، وَلا تَجْعَلْ لِلشَّيْطانِ فيهِ علَيَّ سَبيلاً، 
وَاجْعَلِ الْجَنَّةَ لي مَنْزِلاً وَمَقيلاً، يا قاضِيَ حَوائِج الطّالِبينَ.
-------------------------
دعاء اليوم الثاني والعشرين
اَللّهُمَّ افْتَحْ لي فيهِ أبْوابَ فَضْلِكَ، وأنْزِلْ علَيَّ فيهِ بَرَكاتِكَ، وَوَفِّقْني فيهِ 
لِمُوجِباتِ مَرْضاتِكَ، وَأسْكِنّي فيهِ بُحْبُوحاتِ جَنّاتِكَ، يا مُجيبَ دَعْوَةِ الْمُضْطَرّينَ.
------------------------
دعاء اليوم الثالث و العشرين
اَللّهُمَّ اغْسِلْني فيهِ مِن الذُّنُوبِ، وَطَهِّرْني فيهِ مِنَ الْعُيُوبِ، وَامْتَحِنْ قَلْبي فيهِ 
بِتَقْوَى الْقُلُوبِ، يا مُقيلَ عَثَراتِ الْمُذْنِبينَ.
------------------------
دعاء اليوم الرابع و العشرين
اَللّهُمَّ اِنّي أسألُكَ فيهِ ما يُرْضيكَ، وَأعُوذُ بِكَ مِمّا يُؤْذيكَ، وَاَسألُكَ التَّوْفيقَ فيهِ 
لأَِنْ اُطيعَكَ ولا أعصِيكَ، يا جَوادَ السّائِلينَ.
-------------------------
دعاء اليوم الخامس والعشرين
اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْني فيهِ مُحبّاً لأَوْليائِكَ، وَمُعادِياً لأَعدْائكَ، مُسْتنّاً بِسُنَّةِ خاتَمِ 
أنْبِيائِكَ، يا عاصِمَ قُلُوبِ النَّبِيّينَ.
-------------------------
دعاء اليوم السادس والعشرين
اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ سَعْيي فيهِ مَشْكُوراً، وَذَنْبي فيهِ مَغْفُوراً، وَعَمَلي فيهِ مَقْبُولاً، وَعَيْبي 
فيه مَسْتُوراً، يا أسْمَعَ السّامِعينَ.
------------------------
دعاء اليوم السابع والعشرين
اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقني فيهِ فَضْلَ لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ، وَصَيِّرْ فيهِ اُمُوري مِنَ الْعُسْرِ إلى اليُسْرِ، 
وَاقبَلْ مَعاذيري وَحُطَّ عَنّي الذَّنْبَ وَالْوِزْرَ، يا رَؤُوفاً بِعِبادِهِ الصّالِحين.
-------------------------
دعاء اليوم الثامن والعشرين
اَللّهُمَّ وَفِّرْ حَظّي فيهِ مِنَ النَّوافِلِ، وَأكْرِمْني فيهِ بِإحْضارِ الْمَسائِلِ، وَقَرِّبْ فيهِ 
وَسيلَتي إلَيْكَ مِنْ بَيْنِ الوَسائِلِ، يا مَنْ لا يَشْغَلُهُ إلْحاحُ الْمُلحِّينَ.
))
-------------------------
اليوم التاسع والعشرين
((اَللّهُمَّ غَشِّني فيهِ بِالرَّحْمَةِ، وَارْزُقْني فيهِ التَّوفيقَ وَالْعِصْمَةَ، وَطَهِّرْ قَلْبي مِنْ 
غَياهِبِ التُّهَمَةِ، يا رَحيماً بِعبادِهِ الْمُؤمِنين.))
------------------------
دعاء اليوم الثلاثين
((اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامي فيهِ بِالشُّكْرِ وَالْقَبُولِ، عَلى ما تَرْضاهُ وَيَرْضاهُ الرَّسُولُ، 
مُحْكَمَةً فرُوعُهُ بِالأُصُولِ، بِحَقِّ سيِّدِنا مُحَمَّدٍ وآلهِ الطّاهِرينَ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ رَبِّ ))

تقبل الله اعمالنا واعمالكم ..

كل المودة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رمضان كريم
ويعطيك الله الف عافية 
بادره رائعه
وثوابك على الله

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآحب ،

تسلم خيي ع الدُعآء ،

وآمم متبآرك بالشهر :) ،

والله يتقبل منآ ومنكم صآإلح الأعمآل ’[:

في ميزآن حسنآتك

ربي يعطيك العافيه

تحيآتي

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

كل عام والجميع بخير ..!

::

الف شكر لك اخي عللمجهود

موفقينـ

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

احسنت 
في ميزان حسناتك يارب
موفق لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

كل عام وأنتم إلى الخير أقرب .......
كل عام وأنتم بخير .......

----------


## عنيده

كل عام و انتم بخير .. 

بس كنت افضل يكون من فوق اول ما ادش المنتدى الدعاء .. 

ذيك السنه كان جذي و كنت اقراءه و اطرشه الى الناس .. 

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك اخوي .. 

موفق لكل خير

----------


## شمعة الوادي

السلام عليكم..
أخباركم..
متباركين بالشهر والله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال..
والله يعطيك العافية أخي على جهودك.
ورحم الله والديك ماتقصر..
موفق لكل خير..

----------

